# Double NGD - JPXII 7 + JP BFR 6



## MrakShores (May 26, 2012)

hey guys! I only post on here once in a blue moon but I figured I'd share some NGD pr0n with you all. 
before the last Periphery US tour I signed a deal with Ernie Ball Music Man and played a JPX 7 and a JPX 6 on that tour. Well a couple days ago I snagged a couple brand new toys: a JPXII 7 in a Pearl Red Burst and a Flamed Koa JP BFR 6.
EBMM were kind enough to do the JPXII in a Pearl Red Burst for me - a first, as Candy Red is the only production color of the JPXII. I LOVE how it came out - it looks black in certain lights and almost bright red in others. As for the JP BFR, I had to ask for a flamed koa top on it. I've loved Misha's BFR 7 since he got it - there's just a subtle elegance about it. I've only had a chance to plug both guitars in for a short amount of time (although I'm taking both to Europe for our festival run next week) but both sound and play tremendously. The basswood body on the JPXII really lends itself to our live rhythm guitar tones and of course any BFR is consistently one of the best guitars I've ever played. These are without a doubt gonna be my new main guitars live. Additionally EBMM and Kevan Geier at Tremol-No were generous enough to outfit both guitars with Tremol-Nos before they even left the shop. 
My gf and I tried my best to capture both guitars but we didn't really have a proper source of light in my apartment... but here ya go:

JPXII 7 Specs
Basswood body w/ maple top and mahogany Tone Block
Ebony fretboard
Pearl Red Burst body color (matching headstock)
Dimarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire combo
Stainless Steel frets
Petrucci floating trem blocked by a Tremol-no

JP BFR 6 (flamed koa) Specs
Dimarzio Crunchlab/Liquifire combo
Ebony fretboard
Stainless Steel frets
gold hardware
Petrucci floating trem blocked by a Tremol-no


----------



## DMAallday (May 26, 2012)

this is insanely awesome!!!!!  congrats!


----------



## Daken1134 (May 26, 2012)

damn! congrats sir both on signing on with EBMM and for the new guitars.


----------



## BTFStan (May 26, 2012)

congrats dude! they look great, can't wait to hear them, make a playthrough video or something!!!


----------



## TimSE (May 26, 2012)

That koa is fucked up awesome!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (May 26, 2012)

that koa top is BEAUTIFUL dude. Awesome!


----------



## oneblackened (May 26, 2012)

Dat Koa.
HNGD Mark!


----------



## Phrygian (May 26, 2012)

Wow, amazing guitars dude! So Happy for you! Second on the video/clip request!


----------



## Nakon14 (May 26, 2012)

These are both absolutely stunning. So jelly brah hahaha


----------



## guitarister7321 (May 26, 2012)

Those are stunning. That sixer is so damn beautiful. Congrats, dude.


----------



## j_m_s (May 26, 2012)

Very nice! the koa top JP is gorgeous.


----------



## WillDfx (May 26, 2012)

I love that Pearl Red Burst! Classic JP finish rite thar!!!


----------



## berserker213 (May 26, 2012)

I found this quite easy to fap to.


----------



## engage757 (May 26, 2012)

That piece of Koa is so nice it almost makes the Pearl Red burst look plain in comparison! And that is saying something!  Congrats man! Two hella nice guitars!


----------



## isispelican (May 26, 2012)

!!!!!


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7 (May 26, 2012)

they are some damn nice guitars mark


----------



## devolutionary (May 26, 2012)

Fucking gorgeous indeed!

Do you ever get the chance to use the piezo in Periphery?


----------



## ddtonfire (May 26, 2012)

Thread title really needs "NSFW" for the guitar pron.


----------



## Papaoneil (May 26, 2012)

So much envy, my god


----------



## ikarus (May 26, 2012)

EPIC!!!

Happy NGD!


----------



## Jolo5150 (May 26, 2012)

Congratulations Mark, the Jp's are beautifuls!!


----------



## grifff (May 26, 2012)

Is the BFR shape the updated JPX, JPXI, JPXII shape? The horns look more elongated.

EDIT: Seems as though all BFR's are in this shape.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 26, 2012)

That gold hardware just makes it so classy.


----------



## arcadia fades (May 26, 2012)

Holy Moleh!!!


----------



## Underworld (May 26, 2012)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD 


That's awesome! EBMM truly are the best production guitars there is.


----------



## Menigguh (May 26, 2012)

JEALOUSY!!!!!!


----------



## DMAallday (May 26, 2012)

hey mark do you know what kind of tremol-no was installed? pin type?


----------



## toiletstand (May 26, 2012)

insane man. congrats!


----------



## Djentleguy (May 26, 2012)

damn you all will eventually kill me with those NGD's!!  HNGD man!


----------



## MrakShores (May 26, 2012)

thanks guys! I'm thrilled w/ them so far. I almost don't wanna take the BFR on the road knowing how dinged up it will get haha...
oh and I'm not sure what type of Tremol-No was installed since I haven't yet opened up the backplate, but I have the pin-type in my JPXs.


----------



## Alejandro (May 26, 2012)

sweet guitars my friend... very beautiful


----------



## JasonT (May 26, 2012)

Awesome guitars!!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Khoi (May 26, 2012)

DMAallday said:


> hey mark do you know what kind of tremol-no was installed? pin type?



All the EBMM trems use a pin type


congrats Mark, saw it on facebook when you first got them, so sick!


----------



## Scrubface (May 26, 2012)

I love the pattern of your hardwood floors.


----------



## James C (May 26, 2012)

Those look fantastic! My buddy showed me the picture of both them on a couch, and I actually posted on Periphery's wall compairing that picture to a picture of my JP BFR 6 Ruby Red and my JP BFR 7 Koa. I was laughing a little cause they're almost the same, but our 6 and 7's are reversed.


----------



## MarmaladeMad (May 26, 2012)

Those are some nice balls..


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 26, 2012)

MrakShores said:


> EBMM were kind enough to do the JPXII in a Pearl Red Burst for me - a first, as Candy Red is the only production color of the JPXII.




Cherry Sugar*


----------



## MiPwnYew (May 26, 2012)

Needs moar chicken adobo shirt in these pictures!



Beautiful guitars man


----------



## Taur (May 26, 2012)

Nice guitar!


----------



## yellowv (May 26, 2012)

Awesome Mark. The pearl redburst looks great on the JP12. I'm not a huge fan of the cherry sugar.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (May 26, 2012)

nice score mark! i love that gold hardware on the koa. especially with the pickups


----------



## Erazoender (May 27, 2012)

That koa top is truly the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. No more Carvin though? :'(


----------



## MrakShores (May 27, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> That koa top is truly the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. No more Carvin though? :'(




that Carvin Holdsworth never actually belonged to me - that was Misha's!



oh yeah and by Candy Red I meant Cherry Sugar


----------



## drmosh (May 27, 2012)

Love the Koa! Not that the other one is bad or anything. damnnn


----------



## Erazoender (May 27, 2012)

MrakShores said:


> that Carvin Holdsworth never actually belonged to me - that was Misha's!
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah and by Candy Red I meant Cherry Sugar



Wow, I hurr durrr'd majorly!


----------



## danger5oh (May 27, 2012)

Coming from the land of Koa wood, I must say that your Koa JP is beautiful. Cherish it. That stuff holds a lot of meaning where I'm from.


----------



## Nag (May 27, 2012)

John Petrucci fanboy spotted 

 HNGD nice pair ! I really dig the 6, but it has too many knobs


----------



## Church2224 (May 27, 2012)

This truly is a win of an NGD!

Congrats man! loving how the JPXII looks especially.


----------



## metalstrike (May 29, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 29, 2012)

so nobody else sees the shape on bottom of that Koa... the "womanly shape"...


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (May 30, 2012)

wow this confirmed it im gonna work all summer and save uo till winter till i can buy a secondhand universe or jp-7


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 30, 2012)

Am I the only one that sees the va-jay-jay? I can't unsee it!


----------



## Mprinsje (May 31, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Am I the only one that sees the va-jay-jay? I can't unsee it!



it looks like the eye of sauron to me


----------



## Aftermath1 (May 31, 2012)

^ 

Damn nice guitars man, HNGD!


----------



## KiD Cudi (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats on the deal and the ngd! I know Periphery's gonna release some mind-blowing with you as a member.


----------



## Alpenglow (Jun 3, 2012)

The Koa top, my god. Congrats Mrak!


----------

